# Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*


----------



## floppyexe (11. Januar 2020)

*Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Hach ja...Margot Robbie die alte Schnalle..


----------



## darkarth (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Ist für mich soweit erstmal einfach nur eine weitere feministische Actionkomödie, die ihr Potential nicht ernst nimmt und verschenkt. Verstehe den Hype darum ehrlich gesagt nicht. Suicide Squad hatte mit ihr ganz gute Ansätze. Aber ich sehe nicht, dass man hier mehr daraus macht. Sowohl inhaltlich noch was ihre Charakterinszenierung angeht, hat das imho nur noch wenig miteinander zutun.

Kann sich natürlich erst im Film selbst offenbaren aber meine Begeisterung hält sich bisweilen in Grenzen. Anstatt wie Joker einen gesellschaftskritischen und von der Machart her untypischen Film zu machen (für die heutige Zeit), biedert man sich doch wieder dem Mainstream an, so mein Eindruck.


----------



## Baer85 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Feministische Actionkomödie? Es geht um die Birds of Prey. Sollen die da Männer für Besetzen oder brave und komplett hörige Schulmädchen draus machen? 
Harley Quinn ist doch nunmal ein Paradebeispiel für eine starke Frau (natürlich sehr extrem, gewaltbereit, und mit einem guten schuss Geisteskrankheit), die sich niemals irgendwem oder irgendetwas unterwerfen würde. 

Ich hoffe nicht, dass jetzt alle anfangen Joker als Basis für Comicverfilmungen zu nehmen. Das würde nur das Kunstwerk Joker schmälern und den Fun aus Comicverfilmungen nehmen.


----------



## darkarth (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Feministische Actionkomödie? Es geht um die Birds of Prey. Sollen die da Männer für Besetzen oder brave und komplett hörige Schulmädchen draus machen?
> Harley Quinn ist doch nunmal ein Paradebeispiel für eine starke Frau (natürlich sehr extrem, gewaltbereit, und mit einem guten schuss Geisteskrankheit), die sich niemals irgendwem oder irgendetwas unterwerfen würde.



Nein, ich wünsche mir lediglich dass Storys und Charaktere so inszeniert und geschrieben werden, dass man sie ernst nehmen kann und man im Kino nicht ständig das Gefühl hat, in einer Zirkusveranstaltung zu sitzen.



Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht, dass jetzt alle anfangen Joker als Basis für Comicverfilmungen zu nehmen. Das würde nur das Kunstwerk Joker schmälern und den Fun aus Comicverfilmungen nehmen.



Wenn man sich ein Kunstwerk zum Vorbild nimmt,  wird es nicht geschmälert, sondern empor gehoben. Besonders popkulturhistorisch betrachhtet. Desweiteren gibt es mehr als genug Filme, die nicht nur unterhalten, sondern einem auch was erzählen wollen, was sich auch Erwachsene anschauen können. Darunter auch ein paar Comic-Filme. Und je mehr man den Fokus wieder darauf legt, desto mehr geraten natürlich auch ihre Vorgänger/Vorbilder in den Fokus, da diese bei Rezeptionen dann auch hier und da empfohlen werden.

Und "Fun" hat ja jeder an was Anderes. Humor sollen sie natürlich alle haben. Aber es könnte etwas weniger aufgesetzt sein.


----------



## Baer85 (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Klar versteht jeder unter Fun was anderes. Ich spreche da natürlich von meiner Meinung.  
Ich finde, dass wenn es von einem Film viele "schlechtere Kopien" gibt, schmälert es im gesammten Überblick das Genre. Wenn jetzt noch 10 weitere solcher Filme kommen, werden dann in 10 Jahren die Leute sagen, das Joker ja auch nur das gleiche macht, da man sich nicht wirklich daran erinnert, wer der erste in dieser Reihe war. Und generell würde ich sagen, dass eine gewisse rarität einem Kunstwerk gut tut.

Ich z.B. brauche nicht noch eine tragische, an realität angelegte Geschichte über einen COMICSUPERSCHURKEN.  Harley Quinn ist extrem abgedreht und wenn man da jetzt nen grüblerischen Kunstfilm draus machen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die meisten Menschen sehr iritiert sein würden.
Ich würde gerne die Charaktere so haben, wie man sie aus den Comics oder hier aus der Zeichentrickserie kennt. Abgedreht, aufgedreht und ne Menge Humor. Und die Originstories interessieren mich auch nicht wirklich. Habs auch bei Star Wars nicht gebraucht. Jedi haben ohne eine Vorgeschichte funktioniert (ich finde sogar viel besser als mit der Vorgeschichte) und Darth Vader tut das auch.
Schon witzig das du diesen aufgesetzten, zirkusreife Humor bei einer Person kritisierst, die sich Harley Quinn nennt. 
Generell bin ich auch nicht so ein Fan von überdrehter Komik, aber hier passt das doch nun wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## darkarth (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Klar versteht jeder unter Fun was anderes. Ich spreche da natürlich von meiner Meinung.
> Ich finde, dass wenn es von einem Film viele "schlechtere Kopien" gibt, schmälert es im gesammten Überblick das Genre. Wenn jetzt noch 10 weitere solcher Filme kommen, werden dann in 10 Jahren die Leute sagen, das Joker ja auch nur das gleiche macht, da man sich nicht wirklich daran erinnert, wer der erste in dieser Reihe war. Und generell würde ich sagen, dass eine gewisse rarität einem Kunstwerk gut tut.



Was "die Leute" angeblich sagen würden, sollte für Filmkunst überhaupt keine Rolle spielen und interessiert mich bei meiner Meinungsbildung nicht. Wenn du schlechte Filme brauchst, damit du gute Filme gut finden kannst, von mir aus. Ich brauche es nicht und würde auch nicht von mir auf Andere schließen. 

Kunstwerke erleben durch Rarität keinen Mehrwert. Wenn sie wirklich Kunstwerke sind, sind sie es auch in 50 Jahren noch. Genauso wie der Exorzist, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod, Scarface, Blade Runner und viele weitere bis heute an ihrem Klassikerstatus nichts eingebüßt haben, trotz bzw gerade wegen der zahlreichen Versuche, danach etwas Gleichwertiges zu schaffen. Denn jeder Versuch ist halt auch mit einem Verweis zum Vorbild verbunden. 

Und Joker war nicht der Erste und wird auch nicht der Letzte seiner Art sein, der sich mal traut, etwas ernstere Töne anzuschlagen und etwas düsterer daher zu kommen. Das hatten wir schon bei Dark Knight, Logan, Watchmen, V wie Vendetta, The Crow, ein bisschen auch bei Wonder Woman und sowie es ausschaut, versucht man bei New Mutants nun auch was Anderes, was mir bislang ganz gut gefällt, wenn ich mir die Trailer ansehe.

Ansonsten findet aber doch gerade genau das statt, was du nicht willst. Einer kopiert den Anderen. Die meisten Comicfilme gleichen sich von der Machart her vollkommen. Es ist einfach eine Formel, die bei jungen Zuschauern zwar finanziell funktioniert, dramaturgisch jedoch jegliches Potential ignoriert. Genau das will ich ja nicht mehr. Obwohl es grundsätzlich nicht schlimm ist, denn auch das hat seine Berechtigung. Ich kann zum Beispiel mit Deadpool auch nicht viel anfangen, kann aber verstehen warum man das so macht. Und find das auch gut so. Bedauerlich ist lediglich, dass man es fast nur noch so macht, weil man weiß, dass es viel Kohle bringt und man sich darauf ausruht. Etwas mehr Diversität und Potentialausschöpfung im Gesamten schadet nicht. Auch nicht dem Joker.



Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich z.B. brauche nicht noch eine tragische, an realität angelegte Geschichte über einen COMICSUPERSCHURKEN.  Harley Quinn ist extrem abgedreht und wenn man da jetzt nen grüblerischen Kunstfilm draus machen würde, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die meisten Menschen sehr iritiert sein würden.
> Ich würde gerne die Charaktere so haben, wie man sie aus den Comics oder hier aus der Zeichentrickserie kennt. Abgedreht, aufgedreht und ne Menge Humor. Und die Originstories interessieren mich auch nicht wirklich. Habs auch bei Star Wars nicht gebraucht. Jedi haben ohne eine Vorgeschichte funktioniert (ich finde sogar viel besser als mit der Vorgeschichte) und Darth Vader tut das auch.
> Schon witzig das du diesen aufgesetzten, zirkusreife Humor bei einer Person kritisierst, die sich Harley Quinn nennt.
> Generell bin ich auch nicht so ein Fan von überdrehter Komik, aber hier passt das doch nun wie die Faust aufs Auge.



Ich kritisiere, dass die Filme nicht viel mehr zu bieten haben als das. Wie gesagt, gibt es Filme, bei denen dies vollkommen okay ist. Es gibt aber Filme, die das Potential für mehr haben. Ja, sicher Harley Quinn muss so schräg sein. Aber Harley Quinn ist halt auch noch mehr als das, und ich würde mir wünschen, das man das ebenfalls herausarbeitet, damit eine Charakterentwicklung stattfindet, mit der man mifühlen kann und wir nicht nur einen Film sehen, der jungen Mädels zeigt, wie cool es ist, Chaos zu stiften und dabei blöde Sprüche zu klopfen. Der erste Trailer deutete sowas ja schon an, aber ich habe den Eindruck und die Befüchtung, dass das nicht viel mehr als eine Randnotiz zum Einstieg ist, da der Stil dies schon suggeriert. Aber vllt überrascht der Film auch noch ab der zweiten Hälfte. Man wird sehen.


----------



## Baer85 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich schlechte Filme brauche um gute Filme gut zu finden? Da spinnst du dir etwas zusammen. 
Natürlich macht es den Film faktisch nicht schlechter, aber er wird von den Leuten dann nicht mehr als solcher erkannt. Und das schadet einem Kunstewerk und hat sowas auch nicht verdient. 
Ich sage halt eher, dass wenn man Filme in dem Stil und der Qualität von Quentin Tarantino macht und dann 20 von denen in den nächsten 10 Jahren rausbringt, alle diese Filme abgewertet werden, da sie nichts besonderes mehr sind. Die Filme die du  da aufgezählt hast sind Klassiker, weil sie in verschiedensten Weisen auch unerreicht geblieben sind. 

Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn Filme dunklere und düstere Töne anschlagen (Batman war schon lange ziemlich düster, nur eben nicht in der Filmwelt), oder mal was ganz anderes ausprobieren. Ich würde aber mit großer Sicherheit keinen pinken Batman in einem Musical sehen wollen, weil es einfach nicht dazu passt. Sollen die doch eine neue Figur dafür entwerfen, oder eine wirklich wirklich gute Erklärung dafür haben. 
Ich mag Manga, Comics, Anime,  Fantasy, Science Fiction und co, auch eben weil es nicht realität ist. Sie sind häufig sehr speziell ausgerichtet und das möchte ich auch in den Filmumsetzungen sehen.

Das die Filmindustrie in einer tiefen Sinneskrise steckt bezweifelt wirklich niemand. Aber ich finde da gäbe es bessere Filme an denen man rummeckern kann als an einer Comicverfilmung die sich wohl etwas an der Vorlage orientiert. Und dann diesen auch noch als feministische Actionkomödie zu betiteln, obwohl sie ja nunmal als starke, chaotisch böse, sprücheklopfende Frau entworfen worden ist, finde ich halt irgendwie blöd.
Das MCU ist so erfolgreich, weil es die Massen unterhält, dabei sich tatsächlich auch nicht zu weit von den Vorlagen entfernt und eine anständige Qualität abliefert. Und das nurnoch Filme nach Schema F gemacht werden, da haben wir uns wohl alle auch selber an die Nase zu fassen.
Die meiseten Filme, die in den letzen Jahren mal etwas gewagt oder ausprobiert haben sind gnadenlos in den Kinos gescheitert.

Aber das wird sich irgendwann wieder ändern. Ist ja schließlich nicht das erste mal in der Geschichte des Films.

PS: Ist Harley Quinn wirklich mehr? Sie ist eine psychopatische Psychiaterin, die sich in den Joker verliebt hat. Da beginnt doch eigentlich ihre Geschichte. Hat sie sich wirklich weiterentwickelt? Also charakterlich meinne ich.


----------



## darkarth (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Naja, macht jetzt wenig SInn hier weiter zu diskutieren. Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich mir von DC durchaus erwarte, dass sie versuchen zeitgeist-aktuelle Klassiker zu produzieren, weil sie es mit Joker, Dark Knight, Watchmen bewiesen haben, dass sie es können. Das erwarte ich nichtmal von jeder Figur. Aber ja, Harley Quinn ist in meinen Augen eine Figur, die dazu prädestiniert ist, es werden zu können. Der Ansatz mit dem Feminismus und ihre Story ist dafür ja schon der richtige Ansatz. Die Trailer machen auf mich nur den Eindruck, als würde man mit dem Film halt nur Jugendliche politisch korrekt unterhalten wollen und das fänd ich schade.


----------



## Baer85 (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Hab ich etwas verpasst? Wo ist denn der Film politisch korrekt? Im Trailer habe ich davon nichts gesehen.


----------



## darkarth (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*

Wie gesagt, macht wenig Sinn mit dir weiterzudiskutieren.


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Januar 2020)

*AW: Birds of Prey: Zweiter durchgeknallter Trailer zeigt Harley Quinn & Co*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Harley Quinn ist doch nunmal ein Paradebeispiel für eine starke Frau (natürlich sehr extrem, gewaltbereit, und mit einem guten schuss Geisteskrankheit), die sich niemals irgendwem oder irgendetwas unterwerfen würde.


Harley Quinn ist der Inbegriff der Unterwürfigkeit im Bezug auf ihre vergebliche Liebe Joker. Mit fast all ihren Handlungen strebt sich danach, mehr Anerkennung von ihrem Liebling zu bekommen. Sie denkt kaum an etwas anderes als daran, ihm zu gefallen.

Ohne ihn besitzt sie nicht einmal wirklich  eine eigene Identität. War sie jemals mehr als ein femininer Joker, der durch eben diesen durchgehend manipuliert wird?

Wenn man sich den Titel des Filmes anschaut, soll sie sich ja genau davon lösen.


----------

